
Bitcoin's dark secret: Number of full-nodes has barely budged in past two years - ActsJuvenile
https://bitnodes.earn.com/dashboard/?days=730
======
ActsJuvenile
My assumption is that someone using wallets / exchanges is a far more likely
to be a price speculator focused on short-term gains.

Any producer contributing to the Bitcoin economy would require a full node.

